# Show me your vents!



## basher (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey guys I had the Mes analog unit. This smoker doesn't have a vent gotta leave the door open which sucks.  I get alot of white smoke because of this.  Just wondering if I could get some pics of your vents so I can try to build something other than just drilling holes in it.  thanks


----------



## callmaker60 (Dec 24, 2015)

If it was me, i would cut a hole in the top, but leaving the door opens sounds like a waste of smoke and heat.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2015)

Drilling holes around the top and bottom of the wall will provide the best heat and smoke inside the smoker... Use a step drill and start with 1/2" holes....  8 on the top and 4 on the bottom of the walls...


----------



## dr k (Dec 24, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Drilling holes around the top and bottom of the wall will provide the best heat and smoke inside the smoker... Use a step drill and start with 1/2" holes.... 8 on the top and 4 on the bottom of the walls...


Will wind be a problem blowing in the holes instead of drilling on top and bottom?  I thought that's why Mes moved the vent from the top side on the Gen 2 back to the top  left rear on the Gen 2.5.

-Kurt


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2015)

Holes facing the wind can be covered with refer magnets if it is a problem....   Exhaust on the top of a smoker can drip condensate onto food...   or dirt, rain etc. can fall into the smoker..   It's a personal preference thing for me....   My MES 30, with the exhaust on top, is affected by wind and condensate...   From what I understand about the side exhaust on the newer MES, it's a poor design and doesn't flow enough air....   Some folks removed the damper mechanism completely to get decent air flow...  then put a 90 degree elbow, on same, to get it to work properly....  but that's on big hole versus 8 small holes...   If there was a perfect solution ....   we would all be using it...


----------



## basher (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks guys. I was hoping to make something adjustable so I could close it off when I'm not smoking but the magnet idea might work think I'm just gonna drill a bunch of holes like you said I'm sick of my food tasting like creosote.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2015)

Harbor freight and Northern tool have step drills at a fair price...


----------



## dr k (Dec 24, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Holes facing the wind can be covered with refer magnets if it is a problem.... Exhaust on the top of a smoker can drip condensate onto food... or dirt, rain etc. can fall into the smoker.. It's a personal preference thing for me.... My MES 30, with the exhaust on top, is affected by wind and condensate... From what I understand about the side exhaust on the newer MES, it's a poor design and doesn't flow enough air.... Some folks removed the damper mechanism completely to get decent air flow... then put a 90 degree elbow, on same, to get it to work properly.... but that's on big hole versus 8 small holes... If there was a perfect solution .... we would all be using it...


Kinda like the mailbox mod with the three holes.  Use what you need and put business card magnets over partial or entire hole(s).  I would like a 2-3" hole in the top center of the smoker and hang a tart size foil pan just larger than the hole with wire inside the smoker to catch condensation.  I wish my Mes gen 1 40" was symmetrical.  I deflect heat and raise the empty water pan to more evenly disperse heat in the pic below.  I do cover the cardboard with foil.  Since it doesn't combust till 451*F.  It's a great disposable deflector. 













CAM00697.jpg



__ dr k
__ Oct 30, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

My vent mods below -

Super header stack (pellet stove pipe)













Mes 30-2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2015






AMAZN Air Vent (riveted air control door)













Mes 30-1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2015






Bonus Slide: Smokalator 52X


----------



## basher (Dec 24, 2015)

Love it. What did you use to cut the holes? And what you make the vent slide out of


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

basher said:


> Love it. What did you use to cut the holes? And what you make the vent slide out of


I used a hole saw and a license plate. Cut from the inside out first, then when the pilot hole pokes through the outside, cut from the outside in and you will have a nice clean hole in the exact right spot.

Mod that baby! Show us the pics!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 24, 2015)

I like the lower side vent with the flap a lot.  Might consider doing that.  Did you remove the adjustable damper on the top vent completely?   It's funny that per it's design even fully open, I bet only 1/3rd of that 3" hole is open.  Way too much restriction.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

cmayna said:


> I like the lower side vent with the flap a lot.  Might consider doing that.  Did you remove the adjustable damper on the top vent completely?   It's funny that per it's design even fully open, I bet only 1/3rd of that 3" hole is open.  Way too much restriction.


Hi cmayna,

I did NOTremove the vent completely, just left it wide open - good point, it really only is 1/3rd of the way open when it is "WFO" lol!


----------



## basher (Dec 24, 2015)

Did you experiment with different length pipes, know of it makes a difference.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

basher said:


> Did you experiment with different length pipes, know of it makes a difference.


You mean for the stack?

I just grabbed a length, I think 30" maybe, made some cuts with tin snips, bent them over and used sheet metal screws to attach. It does get a good flow going through the smoker.

Dang, I know this old smoker so well I'm afraid to get a new one (MES 40").


----------



## basher (Dec 24, 2015)

Ya I meant for the stack, just wondering if it would make a difference different draws or something.  Did your smoker already have that exhaust you just put the stack on? Just going by what you said about the damper.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

No, it did not have the stack. I grabbed an old length of pellet heating stove pipe and screwed it on top. It does help build a up-draft on the smoker though.


----------

